# After wood panel is removed....



## rrtreyh3 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello all, noob here.
Started on a house built in 82. Common areas all covered in wood paneling. After removal of panel, sheetrock is either level 0-1, some tape and mud, but mostly just hung sheetrock. Panel adhesion really ripped/damaged the top layer of paper on the drywall but I think application of Gardz will do the trick to repair the damage then skim coat + texture, then paint.

Question is-- tape and float the seams before Gardz or hit it with Gardz first and then tape and float? Or does it even matter? Some of the rips are to the seams...

I've always used Gardz anyone have a better drywall prep/conditioner that they would recommend? SW had a drywall conditioner that the rep was talking to me about but was unsure if it was as effective as Gardz

Thanks


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

rrtreyh3 said:


> SW had a drywall conditioner that the rep was talking to me about but was unsure if it was as effective as Gardz
> 
> Thanks


The SW product is pretty much the same as Gardz

I would Gardz all the torn spots before applying mud otherwise the mud will not adhere well.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gardz is like magic to me. The SW version is not as good at all. I also find most SW's dont even stock it and most employees have never heard of it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

b2dap1 said:


> SW's dont even stock it and most employees have never heard of it.



Very true.

Gardz is more common and easier to find in stores


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Built is right. If you don't put something on those frays your gonna be backing up cutting out pockets.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

My suggestion, if you tore it up really good. Before you gaurdz it, tear back any loose paper. If you dont its just moving behind the mud, not a good backing. 

Gaurdz it then skim FTW. That pannelling is nasty, did they use an adhesive like PL or Liquid nails behind it too?


----------



## rrtreyh3 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, its pretty torn up.... with the added bonus of some termite damage to the sheetrock on the upper area of the vaulted living room... At least not active termites.. I am tearing off all the loose paper which brings me to another question

On the skim, the damage is sufficient that I don't think the normal course of rolling on mud then knocking it down will be enough to skim... actually thinking of laying a layer of mud with a trowel, then texturing... too much? Never done a skim with a trowel before but I think this might warrant it. Any tips or pointers?


----------

